# best way to get a job in sharjah or dubia



## kerim (Apr 30, 2012)

hi 
Am living in nigeria i want to come and start new life in uae how do i get a job frm my own country or adviceable for me to come in first am 28yrs old an industrial security by profession with 7yrs experience in oil and gas industry also good in cctv monitoring ,fire fighting what will i do.


----------

